# Uneven airlock?



## cody.c.freeman (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm using the Argentine Malbec Winexpert kit and proceeded to the stabilizing and clearing phase last Saturday at the proper time (sg was below the indicated 0.996 at 0.994). I secured the carboy with a double bubble airlock, but the water level is not staying level in each bubble. Basically, all of the water is being pushed to one of the bubbles ("away" from the wine).

From my vague memory of physics, I would think that its being caused by uneven pressure on either sides of the water, i.e. the pressure inside the carboy is pushing the water "out" more than the atmosphere is pushing the water "in".

Has anyone experienced this or had any problems with this? I don't think it will be a problem, because the water in the airlock is still protecting the wine... but I would think that the pressure should gradually equalize because... isn't the fermentation complete?


----------



## keystonebantams (Jul 28, 2009)

My airlock does that too. During the day when the temps are higher the water is mostly away from the wine and at night when it is cooler the water is mostly towards the wine. If you can recall simple elementary school science class, warm or hot air takes up more space than cool or cold air. Therefore the warm air in the top of the carboy is pushing the water away from the wine. and at night mine is creating a very low pressure vaccum.

Don't get too concerned unless you actually observe bubbles coming out in the airlock.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Jul 28, 2009)

All mine have done that, more than likely the wine is still de-gassing a bit, so you'll get un-equal pressure on one side. It will even out eventually, but it will still fluctuate depending on temperature increase/decrease, even weather (if a storm's coming).

Peace,
Bob


----------



## cody.c.freeman (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks!

Should I degas the wine every couple of days or so, or would it be better to let it sit? The instructions don't mention having to do that, so I don't know if it would be good or bad to degas it. I know you don't have to follow the instructions exactly, but I saw a DVD from somewhere that mentions that the kits are designed to be made pretty much by the instructions... so many opinions for a rookie to follow...


----------



## smurfe (Jul 28, 2009)

Do you have the S shaped airlock? If so, that is quite normal. Between atmospheric pressure and carbon dioxide in the wine, this will be normal. As stated, it will change with atmosphere pressure. If there are high pressure or low pressure systems in the are, you will see this move. Basically works like a barometer.


----------

